# Pro Box Roof Polaris Ranger Crew



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Do any of you have any experience with the ProBox brand roofs? Are they difficult to install? Can I do it or should I let the dealer install the roof? Are they durable? Anything out there that is similar but not quite as expensive. The dealer is quoting me $2,000 for a ProBox on a 2019 Ranger Crew 1000. Post thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not sure who you're dealing with, but you can call and talk to Reid or Jeff in parts at Mancuso South. They sell a lot of the ProBox Tops and they're pretty versed in them. They usually have at least one Ranger already rigged up on the showroom floor you can try.

http://www.tmpsouth.com/


----------



## truckdavey (Jun 15, 2015)

*Memphis Roof*

Memphis Audio makes a similar roof and the sound quality is much better. I have one on my '18 can am defender. Works great and I'm a dealer. PM me if you're interested. The tops range from $1,000-$2,500 depending on options.


----------

